# Warning!! Men Beware!!



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Drug Warning for Men pass on to your Male Friends 
thanks, Ira!

The following is an important announcement...

Police warn all clubbers, partygoers, and unsuspecting bar regulars to be alert and stay cautious when offered a drink from any woman. A new date rape drug on the market called "beer" is used by many females to target unsuspecting men.

The drug is generally found in liquid form and is now available almost anywhere. It comes in bottles, cans, from taps and in large "kegs."

"Beer" is used by female sexual predators at parties and bars to persuade their male victims to go home and have sex with them. Typically, a woman needs only to persuade a guy to consume a few units of "beer" and then simply ask him home for no strings attached sex. Men are rendered helpless against this approach.

After several "beers" men will often succumb to desires to perform sexual acts on horrific looking women to whom they would never normally be attracted. After drinking "beer," men often awaken with only hazy memories of exactly what happened to them the night before, often with just a vague feeling that something bad occurred.

At other times these unfortunate men are swindled out of their life's savings in a familiar scam known as "a relationship." It has been reported that in extreme cases, the female may even be shrewd enough to entrap the unsuspecting male into a longer term form of servitude and punishment referred to as "marriage."

Apparently, men are much more susceptible to this scam after "beer" is administered and sex is offered by the predatory female.

Please! Forward this warning to every male you know. However, if you fall victim to this insidious "beer" and the predatory women administering it, there are male support groups with venues in every town where you can discuss the details of your shocking encounter in an open and frank manner with similarly affected, like-minded guys.

For the support group nearest you, just look up "Golf Courses" in the yellow pages.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

I like that one. Never happens to me I don't drink.  R.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

So THATS what my wife did to get her leg over, oh I see now, it's all coming back to me.lol


----------



## ch2linda (Dec 19, 2006)

Well personally I wouldn't get within 50 feet of a man blowing alcohol fumes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

ch2linda said:


> Well personally I wouldn't get within 50 feet of a man blowing alcohol fumes.


Its just a joke...you're not meant to take it seriously.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> Its just a joke...you're not meant to take it seriously.


I think she was joking, well at least I hope so. Because that means me and her have no chance together.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

:lol: 

Im not sure which is more humorous, the joke or the commentary.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh, It's a joke? Whew........Had me scared to ever go into a bar again. I guess I can relax again now.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Well of course it is.... why would any woman in her right mind *want* to keep a man around the house? :lol:


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

ROFL!!!! That's a GOOD one! ROFL!!!!


----------

